# Father abandons daughter to 5 men who raped her.



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

My wife & I chose long ago to not have children.
But I can not fathom how someone calling themselves a Father could abandon their child to animals.
WTF ?!?



> Five fiends took turns raping a terrified teenage girl in a Brooklyn playground Thursday evening, police said on Saturday.
> 
> The 18-year-old and her dad were inside Osborn Playground, near Hegeman Avenue and Osborn Street in Brownsville, at 9:10 p.m. when the perverts, all strangers, accosted them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Brownsville is all ***** country short of the few orthodox jews that are hold-outs.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A few things come to mind;

I believe its pretty difficult to get a conceal carry permit in NYC, the thug must have had an extremely clean record. I guess the thug passed a background check in order to purchase the firearm that he pointed at the "father"? 

Joking aside because this is no freakin joke...

1.) These thugs need eliminated from the earth.

2.) The "father" abandoning the daughter was (edit) I'm sure a tough decision. (Originally I wrote "cowardly" but I have thought about it and have to retract the statement). The odds were probably 50/50 that had he stayed; the thugs would have shot him, (injuring or killing him) and still raping the girl...or the thugs would have shot at him then run away.

EDIT; I cannot second guess the father's decision to get help, I wasn't there and have never been in a situation like that so I retract my statement about the father being cowardly.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I saw the same story and thought the same thing....I have 3 kids. But......he apparently was unarmed and outnumbered. He did return with the police who stopped the attack and was able to watch the scum flee. They have pics on a video od them and a search is underway.

What would I have done? Probably something different. But then again, my actions would have likely resulted in loss of life ....whose and how many? Do not have the exact logistics.

Too many in this world have no conscious ability to defend themselves and are walking victims, ripe for the picking. What a treacherous world we live in.

On another note Grumpy....as mentioned I have 3 kids 26, 21, and 16...... if you and your wife ever want to just "shake things up a bit" .... I do rent them out by the week.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If the liberal scum had not disarmed the LAW ABIDING, Dad might have had a gun. Not just the CRIMINALS.

Those five should have been shot in the groin and left to bleed out.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

#1 reason to always be armed!!! Protection of your loved ones.

If it would have been me, they all would have been dead if I could have gotten the guy with the gun before he got me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Freaking animals that are not better than ISIS. And the left wonders why average people want to be armed.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I told my daughter about this and she made me proud...
Her = "you would have told me to run and stood between me and them and taken the bullets for me"
Me = Damn right baby!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I hope they catch these bastards and hang em by their nuts. An unarmed father was faced with a bad choice. Fight and risk both he and his daughter get killed or run to get help and possible both live. A cowardly move to be sure but an unarmed man would have had little hope changing what was going to happen. Had he been armed I wonder the outcome. Like Watchman, I would be armed...........and shots will have been fired. Total scum who does not have the right to live another day.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Reminder to all .....*and to remind your children*. It is a crazy and evil world.

Nothing good happens after midnight that resembles being enabled to remain safe and in the presence of the numbers of the general public.
Be aware of your surroundings. I have been to Central Park ....... massive and many dark hideouts for opportunists. Take a walk before 9 PM when it gets low on "good guys"
Do not attend a "little get together" in a males (or females like Mishy) apartments, limos, hotel rooms, houses ..... at 2 AM, outnumbered or unarmed .... just to chat.
You can pick your nose.....and you can pick your friends.
Make good decisions .... good, bad, or indifferent they all have consequences.
And.... for your sake, get a weapon and know how to defend yourself, or at least ward of attackers....if nothing else a loud purse horn.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NYC Dad was a citizen that follows the law he had no gun. Obama and New yours mayor crew did. What option did he have . he had to go get help.
Hold the city reasonable only bad guys have guns and that is how the city wants it.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

this shit has happen so many times and yet even with DNA videos the works they will only serve a few years and they just come back out again and again and again mean time how many of these people get on the book jobs? very few most just let the government take care of them and the reason they claim it is because no one will hire them.
if someone knows if they get caught they face a really ****ed up way to die no 20 years or crap 1 and no last meal , fact 1 week they are to be killed nothing but water they don't need to eat in a week
those who have been harmed in this fashion should also have the rights to pick the punishment regardless how cruel it can be and humans can be cruel and twisted i know i can be if my family is harmed
and if the PC or human rights come in and try to save or any sh*t like that then you make them watch videos until there minds change and if it dose not then put them on a island no way off and no AID of any kind or the PC people will spread again like herpes in a orgy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just a little slower this time Gambit.......huh?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> I told my daughter about this and she made me proud...
> Her = "you would have told me to run and stood between me and them and taken the bullets for me"
> Me = Damn right baby!


Doc, is your avatar Beetle Juice form the Howard Stern Show?


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Just a little slower this time Gambit.......huh?


yes ill go little slow next time 
I having a bipolar spike 'not bad spikes' so I am just weee a little hyper


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Doc, is your avatar Beetle Juice form the Howard Stern Show?
> View attachment 14309


now I have the catchphrase ' don't be stupid you moron ' and some reason I feel like I am reliving my childhood


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm wondering if there were outstanding factors in play here .... all ethnics involved or a racial motive maybe ..... a mugging or a wilding type assault by 5 guys is common - a public gang rape isn't .... rape was a lesson to that couple and everyone like them, that the neighborhood belongs to them ....


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Doc, is your avatar Beetle Juice form the Howard Stern Show?
> View attachment 14309


I guess it could be the white version of the guy... Its just a picture I found when someone asked what I looked like.... Thought it was funny


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

He was reprehensible to leave her alone, and run away. I like to think that I would have managed to kill 2 or 3 of them with a knife, if that was all I had, and I always do have one.
I would have died before I would have run, there are some things worse than death, and this is one of them. There can never be a father-daughter relationship after that, she will never trust him again.
To make myself more succinct, I would have cut throats left and right. And if I died right there, so what? It would have been worth it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> I guess it could be the white version of the guy... Its just a picture I found when someone asked what I looked like.... Thought it was funny


Sit down!
Shut Up!


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Sad all the way around, If this had been my niece I would most likely have been a statistic for y'all to read about. If I had prevailed you would have read about a man that took the thugs gun from and summarily executed those vermin.

I cannot even imagine, I'd rather die than know that I turned my back on her.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Very sad story. Prayers up for the victims. Hope they catch the bad guys.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

why in the [email protected]#$ were they at a playground at that time of night? looking for drugs or something I would say
a 18 year old and the dad in a kiddy's playground at night -yeah figure that out.
it sucks for the girl and the dad well he just F' ed up royal on all levels.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> A few things come to mind;
> 
> I believe its pretty difficult to get a conceal carry permit in NYC, the thug must have had an extremely clean record. I guess the thug passed a background check in order to purchase the firearm that he pointed at the "father"?
> 
> ...


I think it's hard to call the father a coward. If he would have resisted, he could have gotten them both killed. He made a horribly, hard choice that I'm sure he's going to second guess the rest of his life. At least this choice has them both alive with a chance to heal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I think it's hard to call the father a coward. If he would have resisted, he could have gotten them both killed. He made a horribly, hard choice that I'm sure he's going to second guess the rest of his life. At least this choice has them both alive with a chance to heal.


Yes, you are right.

That's why I retracted my original post.

My heart goes out to the father and daughter. My hopes are that the thugs die a slow painful death.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Those poor souls where acting out against years of oppression...I can't even continue a joke about this. Where was the police protection the city guarantees? Was the Bat Signal Broken? NYPD response to crime calls slows to 9 minutes | New York Post 9 minute response time lol! Ya, safe to say I would never live in NYC. I don't care if I get called Red Neck, Hill Billy, Ignorant, or whatever other term they want to throw out. Their city is big red target for terrorists, infested with criminals, and you have to wait 10 minutes on average for police if there is an emergency. Shame, I did want to see the Statue of Liberty one day


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

I still like to know how a legal gun owner is more of a threat to the public and yet nothing about the bad guys who have them illegally are considered not a major threat
can I just take the damn blue or red pill and get the **** out of the matrix now! I will behave next time I swear


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I support tattooing "rapist" or "child molester" on those convicted of those crimes and give them life in general population. The situation tends to take care of itself there.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I support tattooing "rapist" or "child molester" on those convicted of those crimes and give them life in general population. The situation tends to take care of itself there.


at one time they had to have pink plates?
and if so what the hell happen to that/ what people rights and must forgive ****nuts came out and said these people are being hunted down like animals . they should have the rights to live like the kids they just dingled ..... I am sure you all can figure out where I about to go with this.
and no tattoos I say huge mark on the face hands back chest this way they cant cover up every part and also implant chip where they can only stay in 1 area with the others and if they leave the area they get 1 warring then BAM it go's boom and no medical attraction will be giving to them just let them die.
this sound like it can be a TV show . we get live cam feed and in every inch of the place


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I would ripped that gun out of his hands and shot him in the pill sack then put one between the eyes of the other 4, Id gotta medieval on those MFs


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

out this morning - 4 of the 5 are in jail ... all minors down to a 14 yr old - 5th is known & being sought ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well they caught 4 of them all minors untouchable nothing will be done in NY to them.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Well they caught 4 of them all minors untouchable nothing will be done in NY to them.


Where's Michael Jackson at when you need him?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I sure wish the four would have resisted arrest.52 shots from NYPD accidently would have been appropriate.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The fact the police have them so quick is evidence they already had contact with them in the past. Once they saw the pictures they knew who they were looking for. 
They will be right back on the street in no time and after a long draw out process nothing will be done to any of them that is our system. The are protected class.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The fact the police have them so quick is evidence they already had contact with them in the past. Once they saw the pictures they knew who they were looking for.
> They will be right back on the street in no time and after a long draw out process nothing will be done to any of them that is our system. The are protected class.


I liked your post.but I find it hard to like that fact.


----------

